# Does anybody have an opinion on this lathe?



## Hacksaw007 (Sep 1, 2009)

From what I have read about this lathe is that it is a serious lathe. I bought the Jet 1220vs and love it, but if I would have had the money I might have gone with this one. If you are going to spend this much money have you checked out the 1224 Oneway lathe? http://www.oneway.ca/lathes/1224lathe.htm This is anouther lathe worth looking at, if you dont' mind the money…...


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

I have had this lathe for over a year now and I love it.


----------



## TomZ (Jul 3, 2010)

Well MrWoody you put me over the top. After looking in your shop and seeing the GI I made the call and ordered it today. Can't wait to get it. They said up to 3 weeks. That stand is awesome as well. I think I'll do the same only taller. I am 6'4" tall and my back screams with standard height tool stands. Thanks for the post. You have some great looking work…


----------



## RichardH (Mar 7, 2010)

Please post a review of the lathe once you have a chance to play with it a while. After you brought up this lathe I looked briefly at it online - it seems impressive and probably the most interesting amongst all the midi's that I've seen. Love the headstock, the variable speed, and just the beefy weight of this thing. Sounds like a great new toy - cheers, Richard


----------



## jfriesen (Jan 12, 2009)

I have this lathe and love it. I have made alot of pens and bowls on it and it works perfectly. The variable speed is really nice.


----------



## kapanen (Oct 13, 2010)

Have to ask….Are you still happy with your purchase. I have been shopping around for a lathe for a bit now, (also looking at banks which have poor security) and haven't had much luck in either endevour.

This lathe looked like it was the only one out there that met the majority of what I want….(price is a huge factor in this).

So I have to ask, do you regret your purchase, would you do it all over again?

I will probably purchase this machine if you have had good luck with it….only exception is if a great deal comes across in the used market that I can jump on?


----------



## SCR0LL3R (May 28, 2010)

I bought this lathe and think it's great. It has so much capacity with such a small footprint. The belt changes are super easy. Everything lines up as it should and it's soooo quiet! I love it and would buy it over again.

One minor issue is that the website lists the minimum speed as 300 RPM but the manual they have available for downloading says 400 RPM. The manual I got with the lathe had stickers over the speed ratings which indicated 300 RPM miniumum but the digital readout on mine only as low as 375RPM or so.


----------

